# Hi Point Firearms



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone have experience with the Hi Point pistols? Specifically, the 9mm Luger model. The local gunshop had me almost convinced that it was a very reliable firearm and claimed that they have sold tons of them with no returns. For the money, it seems hard to pass up but one has to wonder. A 9mm auto with an 8 round magazine is only $159.00 brand new. I can't find much negative feedback out there in cyberspace.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang, I can remember just a couple years ago they were $109 brand new.

Opinions on High Points vary from, "Great For The Money", or "Not Worth A Dime" with very few folks stuck in the middle. 

I personally have never owned one, not a fan of how they feel. I cant get away from my Beretta 92's as far as 9MM goes. 

Good luck w/ whatever you choose.


----------



## HUNTER27 (May 13, 2009)

Hi-Point firearms are great for a small budget. They also have the full lifetime warrenty, but in this economy who knows how long that'll last. Anyway, what I have notice from shooting them is that they are great for home defense if you don't shoot them much. When you start shooting them a lot, they tend to jam a lot. A buddy of mine has the 9mm carbine. It's pretty accurate, but after three or four clips it started jamming every couple of rounds. We cleaned it and it worked fine for a few more clips. But, for the money, I'd buy one as long as it was a .45. You'll need the stopping power when you can only fire one round without jamming! lol Good luck


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

HUNTER27 said:


> Hi-Point firearms are great for a small budget. They also have the full lifetime warrenty, but in this economy who knows how long that'll last. Anyway, what I have notice from shooting them is that they are great for home defense if you don't shoot them much. When you start shooting them a lot, they tend to jam a lot. A buddy of mine has the 9mm carbine. It's pretty accurate, but after three or four clips it started jamming every couple of rounds. We cleaned it and it worked fine for a few more clips. But, for the money, I'd buy one as long as it was a .45. You'll need the stopping power when you can only fire one round without jamming! lol Good luck


I heard a salesman at a gunshop tell a guy the same thing..he said after about a 100rds its going to start jamming, but they sell a blue million of them anyway, everytime Im in there people are always looking at them, Ruger puts out a fairly cheap 9MM and you might look at any police trades your shop might have.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i cant answer your question until i know what the purpose of this firearm is. self defense of fun?? ever hear of "you get what you pay for" there is not a truer statement when its directed to a firearm.IMO. im not going to trust my life to a 150 dollar gun. if your just shooting cans, go for it.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

ezbite said:


> i cant answer your question until i know what the purpose of this firearm is. self defense of fun?? ever hear of "you get what you pay for" there is not a truer statement when its directed to a firearm.IMO. im not going to trust my life to a 150 dollar gun. if your just shooting cans, go for it.


I've trusted my life to well maintained Berettas and S+W handguns. This one's purpose is simply to keep in a convenient location for absolute emergency. But, if it's really just junk then I don't want it. As far as home defense goes, I have adequate preparations, (including, but not limited to firearms) but just how quickly can you get to them in different situations? One has a responsibility, of course, to keep firearms where kids won't get into them and I have kids. One also has to guard against theft, unfortunately.

So, to answer your question more summarily, this gun would almost never be used. I'm just intrigued by the price and seemingly credible claims of reliability with a lifetime warranty.

When I googled it, I was finding that the company (which makes these things right here in Ohio) has simply found a very inexpensive manufacturing process, but produces a reliably functioning firearm. The drawback is that they are ugly, but I really don't care what it looks like.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Well, I "bit the bullet" and bought one. Curiosity got the best of me 

I very much appreciate all the comments below. They were helpful in my decision.

I have tested it and can report on the results. It has an 8-round magazine and I loaded and fired. The second round jammed, but it was only a matter of pulling the slide back and dumping out the shell and the next round. Then, I let the slide go and the next 6 rounds fired without problem. It was pretty accurate. The jam could have been due to the gun or the ammo. I don't know.

So, I started cycling cartridges through it without firing to experiment. The first time I loaded it (after the firing test), I could not get the first round to chamber. The slide would not push the first cartridge out of the magazine. It just jammed in place and no amount of shaking or fiddling would budge it. So, here is what I discovered: That eigth round in the magazine seems to compress the spring to the point where the fit is too tight. I loaded 7 rounds in it and everything functioned properly. I tried it a second time for good measure. No problems. 

So, if you want 8 round capacity, you have to put one in the chamber and then load the other 7 in the magazine. I didn't try another test fire because I'm too lazy to clean it a second time. Disassembly is not really that simple compared to other autos. 

There is another flaw. It does have a hold-back feature on the slide after the last round is fired, but it is tricky to get the slide to activate to load the next round from the new magazine. I don't plan to buy another magazine, so that's not a problem for me but I'm just reporting it FYI.

So far, for the money, I am of the opinion that it is a decent value. I certainly wouldn't bank my life on it on a regular basis.

If I do another firing test, I'll report the results.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad to hear your happy with it, I have been thinking about a Springfield XD if I get another 9MM possibly a Glock 17 depending on whats around, with all my raids to the local Walmart for ammo I need another gun.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I owned a .45 Hi Point until last year when I bought a taurus pt145. I had run a couple of thousand rounds through it with the occasional jam as you noted above. 

It was a good shooting gun, but as I got older I realized it may not be the gun I want to protect my house with. As for a shooter, it was great and I would recommend it for target play.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

They suck they jam and they are cheaply made. Sure they are made in Ohio but they are not worth it in my opinion. I had the 9 and got rid of it. Also had the Carbine got rid of it. Never buy anything of theirs again. 

Why do you think gangsters love them. They also have that saying "Spray and Pray" Cause I have seen them shoot corners. I would aim for a target and hit the tree 5 feet away they suck. 

When it comes to guns you invest in a good quality product. You can find old M9's fairly cheap and I love my 92FS. I also love my M&P45.

But the best one I have bought so far is my H&K 45 MK23 it is a great gun. You get what you pay for.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't have my carry license(yet)so at this point i wasn't concerned about concealability,but wanted something i could play with that would also be suitable and reliable for defensive use.my present financial situation also prevented me from purchasing my "perfect" carry weapon at this point.when that changes,i'll be buying a kel-tec .380.i fell in love with that little gun after reading about it and handling it's little brother,the .32.
in the meantime,i'll be shooting my $119 .380 hi-point.i've researched hi-point for about 3 years,so i didn't make the deision blindly.the vast majority of reviews i've read from owners and gun writers/testers has been positive.i also determined that most of the negative reviews are from people who have never actually owned or shot one,so their opinions don't carry a lot of weight,regardless of their gun savvy.
my limited experience is basically the same as yours, River Anglin.
the first round from the first two mags did jam.and as you did,i loaded 7 rounds after that,and the gun just kept going bang with every squeeze of the trigger after that.that is an issue i also read about,and the solution was just what we did.in my research i found that after a short period of loading 7,the mag spring should loosen a bit,and 8 rounds should feed with no problem.
now to accuracy.almost all the reviews i've read gave the hi-point great marks for accuracy.i give it the same.no "spray and pray" with these guns.mine did shoot a few inches low with the first mag.i adjusted the rear sights up 4 clicks and was on the money from there on.my hands are not as steady as they used to be,but shooting at about 15 yards,i was consistently hitting a gallon jug,and my son shot much better groups than i did.the gun actually feels pretty good to me and the trigger pull pretty decent.yes,the gun is heavy,but handles well with very little recoil at all.
pretty?maybe not.if it was a woman,i wouldn't give it a second look
but i kinda like the "different" look of this thing
and i think i'm gonna enjoy shooting it.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

misfit said:


> the first round from the first two mags did jam.and as you did,i loaded 7 rounds after that,and the gun just kept going bang with every squeeze of the trigger after that.that is an issue i also read about,and the solution was just what we did.in my research i found that after a short period of loading 7,the mag spring should loosen a bit,and 8 rounds should feed with no problem.


.......interesting. Thanks for the reply, Misfit.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

it's still early,but a few more boxes off ammo should tell the story.but so far,so good.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have owned both a C9 and a 9mm carbine and was satisfied with both. I wish they made the carbine in .45. That would be a true defender. I have seen and participated in shooting tests that lead me to believe the 9mm with anything less than PREMIUM ammo is just shy of my stopping power line in the sand. I guess marginal would be the word I am looking for. Love the function of the firearms, just not the cartridge they were chambered in. Have shot the .45 Hi-Point handgun and liked it but don't own one yet.

Huntinbull


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I've had mine for 7 years and approx 2000 rds. I've only had one box of ammo that jammed BAD (for mine it was the remmington UMC). I just stuck to Magtech and PMC after with no problems. Only problem I have with it is the breakdown. You have to knock a pin out of the back of the gun when you pull the slide back. Pain in the butt, but proper cleaning and oiling is the reason I believe I haven't had any problems with it.

If you need a good video of how to break down a C9 see below:


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Great info, and video, I just purchased a 9MM used, haven't had a chance to fire a round from it, I have Federal and Remington target rounds.
Being used, should I still try the 7 round in the magazine at first? 
I bought it for home protection, wouldn't want to find out the hard way how long it takes to get un-jammed.
LMJ


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

For those of you who are wanting to know about the .40 and .45 cal carbine.....They are in the process.

The Hi-Point's have never won any beauty contests but they are functional and very reasonably priced and they carry a FOREVER warranty.

If you ever have a problem with one...send it back...they will fix it or replace it. If he is Walleye fishing on Lake Erie, it might take him a couple extra days to resolve your issue. LOL


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Rednek said:


> For those of you who are wanting to know about the .40 and .45 cal carbine.....They are in the process.
> 
> The Hi-Point's have never won any beauty contests but they are functional and very reasonably priced and they carry a FOREVER warranty.
> 
> If you ever have a problem with one...send it back...they will fix it or replace it. If he is Walleye fishing on Lake Erie, it might take him a couple extra days to resolve your issue. LOL



I have a .40 Carbine I got on a trade in 5 years ago, it has a camo stock and it jams but it is because the Magazines SUCK, I let the kids shoot it 3 times and out of 3 magazines only 1 didn't jam.
My Wife's cousin had a Hi-Point Pistol in .40, it was ok but there is no way I would put my life on the line with it.
The Mags that jammed in the carbine also jammed in the pistol and it seemed like the pistol jammed on different ammo but at different times, no rhyme or reason as to when or why.
I have been going to sell the Carbine but I just oil it up about every 3 months and put it back in the cabinet and forget about it.
I could load it and hide it in the garage but I carry the XD 24/7 and don't really need a garage gun.


----------

